# Amber alert 12/01/2022 Somerset



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

BABY, MOTHER ABDUCTED IN DARTMOUTH; AMBER ALERT ISSUED
The Massachusetts State Police are activating an AMBER Alert for a male infant who has been kidnapped from his home in Dartmouth by his mother’s former boyfriend, who was armed with a knife. The child’s mother is also believed to be with the suspect and the infant and is also considered to be a kidnapping victim at this time.
The suspect is JEREMIAS R. CABRAL, 21, of Fall River.
The child is identified as GRAYSON BENSON, six months old. His mother is identified as HANNAH BENSON, 23. It is believed that HANNAH BENSON entered the suspect’s vehicle out of concern for her baby before it fled the scene of the abduction. It is unclear at this time if JEREMIAS CABRAL is the child’s father.
JEREMIAS CABRAL, HANNAH BENSON, and the baby were in a dark colored (black or dark blue) Mitsubishi Lancer sedan bearing Massachusetts license plate 2LPT35.
Preliminary investigation indicates that JEREMIAS CABRAL forced his way into the victims’ apartment at 1143 Tucker Rd., Dartmouth today at approximately 11:20 AM. During an altercation, CABRAL brandished a knife and took baby GRAYSON BENSON and fled the apartment and entered the Mitsubishi, according to the investigation. Out of fear for the child’s safety, HANNAH BENSON followed CABRAL and the baby and entered the car herself before CABRAL drove away.
JEREMIAS CABRAL is a white male, age 21, with brown hair and brown eyes, approximately 5’10” tall and 130 lbs. His last known address is 243 Lindsey St., Apt. 3, Fall River.
GRAYSON BENSON and HANNAH BENSON are white. HANNAH BENSON is approximately 5’5” tall and 120 lbs., with brown hair and brown eyes.
Photos of JEREMIAS CABRAL, HANNAH BENSON, and the ACTUAL VEHICLE are included here. Anyone who sees either of them or the vehicle, or who has information about their whereabouts, is asked to call 911 immediately.
#AmberAlert
#ChildAbduction


----------

